# Latest/ Last / Decision ?



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tomorrow might see the writs flowing :lol:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/money/ne...rotunnel-armada-fight-rule-Channel-fares.html

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Eurotunnel is now essentially a froggie company as far as the Mail is concerned and fair game Tony. UK shares were dumped because there was no short term gain to be seen. Myself I hung on to mine.

Plenty of other ports arn't there? Myself I've got virtually free passage for another 40 years (worth it even if the capital invested has gone down) Still from that story it should be on the up soon much to the chagrine of the Mail :lol: 

dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dick, you're on holiday, all you've done since going away is moan about tories/toffs/gov decisions/the mail/ukip. 

Give it a rest, calm down, think beautiful thoughts.

Anyhoo BACK to the op. what are the odds of the British commission disagreeing with the French version.

tony


----------

